# DIY: Brew Station for V60, CleverDripper or AeroPress?



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Been out of the scene for a good couple of months due to the kitchen being chaotic and no room. Hopefully will come to an end in a few months once the kitchen has been renovated and I have my own coffee corner!









Does anybody know the diameter of the following brewing accessories:


V60

CleverDripper

AeroPress


Also, could you provide the diameter of the lip that sits on the brew station or cup so I can factor them in as well.

I'm looking at creating my own brew station but I need the dimensions so that I can get a good fit for all three techniques.

If anybody also has any ideas of where to get a good starting block for the brew station would be useful too (an ikea box, etc). Then all it need be is drill a couple of holes out


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've only got my plastic v60 2 cup at work but the outer diameter of the bit that would need to fit 'through' the hole in the brew station is 50mm. The lip is pretty large at 105mm so any hole between 51mm and 104mm would hold it and not let it fall through.


----------

